# Looking for Good smoked Mac N Cheese recipe



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a charcoal bullet smoker and am looking for a good Mac n Cheese recipe. Ideas/tips?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2013)

I put Smoked Mac and Cheese in the Search function above and got 782 Hits. Have fun...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ

This one was of particular interest because of SQWIB's attention to detail and trial and error...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106103/sqwibs-macaroni-and-cheese


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks chef. Still learning how to use the site. Just subscribed today.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> Thanks chef. Still learning how to use the site. Just subscribed today.


Well then...Welcome to the SMF Family...There is more info here then anywhere I have looked and the people are the friendliest as well. The Search Function is very useful. If that doesn't help or you get overwhelmed, easy to do when there are Hundreds or Thousands of posts on a single subject, post your question and somebody will either answer directly or show where to look. We are always here for your benefit and to make you a master of our Art. Take Care...JJ

BTW...If you have already been over to Roll Call, please add your location to your Profile. It helps us help you. Just go over to your Profie Page and hit Edit Community Profile.


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks again!!


----------

